# Meet Pride the Percheron/Arab [vid]



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes so pretty! what breed is his mom?


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

He sure is a pretty boy. I've already fallen in love with him. His mom is an Arabian. His father was a Percheron. They bought his mother a while back and Pride was a surprise baby, they didn't know Rose was pregnant. 

Jubilee


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

if you didnt say that was his mother i would of thought she was a diff breed. she doesnt look like a arab at all to me.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

No, she's an Arab, she's just not as delicate as the ones you see on TV and magazines. It's easier to tell in person, but she definitely is an Arabian. She actually looks like most Arabians I know. I'm actually very glad she's not as delicate as your stereotypical Arab because if she was either she would have died during foaling (they nearly lost her as it was), or Pride would have been one deformed beast of a horse .


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

He's such a cute boy, and i love how he follows you, that's so cute.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one crazy mix. Didn't know it was even possible to have such a difference in breeding and turn out with a foal safely. You have a very cute boy


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a very DANGEROUS mix. I would not suggest trying to breed an Arabian/Percheron unless the mother is the Percheron. Pride's mother is and Arab in her twenties and when her owners bought her they did not know she was pregnant. It was a mistake. They nearly lost the mare while she was foaling. I'm just thankful both horses came out of it alive. And we're lucky Pride turned out to be such a good looking boy . Usually when you combine extremes in conformations you end up with terribly unbalanced animals. There are exceptions to the rules of course, I think Pride is one of those exceptions. People just need to be very careful which animals they allow to breed. 

Jubilee


----------

